# Pony cut



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you like this cut done with the ears shaved off like a german or left long?

I want to put wendy into this cut in the near future but I'm not sure what to do about her ears, it's taken me so long to grown them out but they dont grow any more because the dogs pull her ears and rip the hair. They have been the same length since the summer. 

I'm already scared to take the plunge and cut off her jacket but it just gets so gross after a couple days (because she doesnt have a nice coat).


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*just a suggestion......*

Be careful, Toys often look terrible with their ears shaved (German). Right now the hair is holding the ear down but once shaved some of them look like gremlins with the ears popping up instead of laying flat. Why don't you start by doing a tasseled ear, you can always shave it if you don't like it.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha I love the silly ears, sometimes I wish their ears would go totally erect like a shepherd.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

I decided to just go for it, I think she can actually pull of the shaved ears look pretty well because she doesnt have the typical skinny long toy face.


----------

